# Things you'll miss when the world as we know it ends.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I know I'll miss Cheetos, coffee for damn sure, toilet paper, air conditioning, the microwave, Ravioli's, the washing machine and probably hot showers too.
I think they'll be a way around some like the hot shower and turning someone else into a washing machine (har har), but I don't think anyone's going to make more Cheetos.

:-|

I'd stock up more, but their shelf life is so short, why bother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boy, you ain't right!
:-D


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real coffee, Riding my motorcycles, long hot endless showers or bath when ever I want..
Working on the last one think I can make that happen.
I have lived in places in my life where we were without for extend periods of time. so I have an idea of what it maybe like.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I have lived in places in my life where we were without for extend periods of time. so I have an idea of what it maybe like.


Yup, been there. But I am stocking up on coffee :-D


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Boy, you ain't right!
> :-D


That photo makes you hungry for Cheetos doesn't it? Lol.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Twinkies was smart and itleast temporarily shut down the longest shelf life food in existence just before the supposed end of the world. What gives. Trying to keep people from looting 7-11 if SHTF ?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Real coffee, Riding my motorcycles, long hot endless showers or bath when ever I want..
> Working on the last one think I can make that happen.
> I have lived in places in my life where we were without for extend periods of time. so I have an idea of what it maybe like.


Maybe not endless or whenever you want, but hot showers and bathing can happen. They sell sun warmer showers for starters designed to be hung and warmed by the sun. A person could make one for sure. Than a person could boil water and transfer it too. Make a bathtub out of lots of things. Even dig a hole in the ground, line it with plastic sheeting, fill it with water and let the sun warm it. It can be done, there's just going to be some ingenuity and work involved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Real coffee, Riding my motorcycles, long hot endless showers or bath when ever I want..
> Working on the last one think I can make that happen.
> I have lived in places in my life where we were without for extend periods of time. so I have an idea of what it maybe like.


The wife thinks the cans of gas are for the generator. Nope. The bike. Wood is for cooking, blankets are for warmth, candles are for lighting, gas is for the bike. 
Don't tell her.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll miss getting up at the crack of dawn and shuffling into the office every day.... no... wait.... WOOHOO !!!!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The worst thing would be not being able to use my internal combustion toys -- we'll all miss those!


----------



## walkswithgoats (Dec 16, 2012)

chocolate... gotta be honest i'm gonna miss chocolate and other sweets that i just wont be able to have. stock up on coco powder/etc but sooner or later it's gonna run out. just cant grow coco in ohio...

running water. i mean i dont mind handpumping water but i know once it comes to HAVING to do it or no water then i will get over it and miss just the turn of a faucet handle. i lived for 2 years having to haul water in 5gal jugs. thats water for everything. you really dont realise how much water you use until ya gotta carry it all.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

What will I miss the most ? Well, going to the store and buying groceries would be my main things. Of course I have preps in the way of food put away, but not the same as fresh fruit, meat, dairy products and the like.


----------



## walkswithgoats (Dec 16, 2012)

nadja said:


> What will I miss the most ? Well, going to the store and buying groceries would be my main things. Of course I have preps in the way of food put away, but not the same as fresh fruit, meat, dairy products and the like.


thats one thing i certianly wont miss. though i understand not everyone is cut out to farm. and not everyone is able to be living on a farm and setup.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I don't drink coffee so that is no problem. We can get a hot bath or shower so not really a problem there, I believe what I will miss the most will be the everyday contact with friends,relatives and the outside world. I guess that is something I would get used to but would miss it. Telephone.....


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

This reminds me I really need to stock up on coffe and sugar more. And refine my coffee over an open fire brewing system. I may miss coffee the most.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I certainly won't miss the crazy rat-race, heck I might even PREFER a quiet, serene post-apocalypse world!
Some people in 'Survivors' felt that way too, check the last scene of this clip from 6:20 where they switch OFF the new electric lighting because they prefer candles..-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

And check out Jimmy Garland living in a cave being hunted by the bad guys, but he's loving every minute of it..
4:20- _"now's the time to be alive!"_


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

What will I miss?

Hobbies
free time
comics
new books
new movies
warmth in the winter, AC in the summer
A&W Root Beer
Chinese food
talking to people on the internet about what I'll miss after the world ends


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

If the world truly ends, we'll all be dead. Right? 

In that case, I would miss: 

Warm blankets
Pajamas
My dogs
That feeling when you're really tired and your head finally hits the pillow
My kids giggles
The Walking Dead, especially Norman Reedus
Coupon deals and easy access to stuff via the stores
Longs baths with a good book


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Chinese food


Add that to my list. Man do I love Chinese food. I know what we get is Americanized, but I will miss it. I'd just about marry a nice (and smoking hot) Chinese girl who could cook just for that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Add that to my list. Man do I love Chinese food. I know what we get is Americanized, but I will miss it. I'd just about marry a nice (and smoking hot) Chinese girl who could cook just for that.
> 
> View attachment 964


The best Chinese I ever had was chinatown SF. My girlfriend and I were the only non Asians in the place. The food was Cantonese and truly outstanding.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

- The ease of going to the store to get food (or just getting it delivered, if you live in town (I don't lol)).
- A/C in the summer.
- New music, and getting to listen to it anytime, anywhere (without having to power through batteries or anything).
- Plenty of new books/movies/TV shows
- Lots of free time
- Oh yeah, and the internet!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

OK... I'll be the first to brown nose for the admins.... I'll definitely miss this forum. 

But... it's because of all of the great advice I'll miss out on when I really need it the most.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

We won't miss shit like this, BRING ON DOOMSDAY I say..


----------



## lorie (Aug 14, 2012)

I would miss my friends who don't prep. I would miss my job working with dogs and cats, new books to read, Lifetime For Women tv and Sci fi channel.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> We won't miss shit like this, BRING ON DOOMSDAY I say


Not me, bring it. Though I've got a feeling someone will. Like all the people who love the city. Smog and traffic probably feels like home to them.


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

Provided that my family is safe, the only thing I'll miss is air conditioning. I'm not convinced yet that the southwest is even inhabitable without it... The power went out last (?) summer for about 12 hours, and I though I would surely die.

One more thing; easy access to quality health care. I can get through being sick occasionally, but when the boy comes down with something, it takes a lot out of me seeing him that way. Several times he's needed medications to get through it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Toilette paper, beer, internet.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

countdown said:


> Provided that my family is safe, the only thing I'll miss is air conditioning. I'm not convinced yet that the southwest is even inhabitable without it... The power went out last (?) summer for about 12 hours, and I though I would surely die.
> 
> One more thing; easy access to quality health care. I can get through being sick occasionally, but when the boy comes down with something, it takes a lot out of me seeing him that way. Several times he's needed medications to get through it.


Cody seems to be ok living without it. Most modern houses are designed to run on the grid. Than they've stamped them out like cookies with a cutter. They want us dependant. You've just got to find a way around it that works for yourself. Of course just investing in a solar power system may be easier for you. 

CODY LUNDIN: outdoor survival, primitive living skills, and urban preparedness courses


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

EDIT- I've just found out Pete Seeger was a member of the US Communist Party so I've deleted this post because in it I accidentally gave the impression that he was a good guy.
Hell will freeze before I think any Commie is a good guy!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Solar is a good way to go. I have been living on solar for over 16 years now. However, you would need a system way way up there for ac. But my electronics still work.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

There will probably be a few things but the 1st that comes to mind is my audio books on my ipod.


----------



## Chelseaprepper (Dec 12, 2012)

I would miss seriously Health care if one of my kids get sick I can take them to the doctor after, shtf we are on our own to diagnose and treat just a little nerve racking to me.

I would miss alot of my friends who are not prepared and even family members who are too far away for me to help. 
Diet Mtn Dew would miss it 
nutter butter cookies and cold milk
college football
my kids sports 
just think about it there are all sorts of trivial things that will be missed.

What I will not miss
Traffic,my job, taxes, insurance premiums, house payments, electric bills , etc, 

my new job Survivalist,scavanger,hunter,trapper,fisherman,farmer, defender, 

Chelseaprepper


----------



## paparoger (Dec 18, 2012)

Salt and other spices to add to our meat and veggies, sugar and yeast to bake with, water right out of the faucet (will have to really work hard for water), soap; clothes, shoes and boots to replace worn out ones; being able to buy feed for our chickens; automobile/truck. As to luxuries: electricity, washing machine, TV, radio, phone, diet pop for my wife.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

One of the things I think most of us will really miss. It comes to mind on these really cold mornings. And that is , just after waking up, turning up the thermostat on the Heater's ! Instead , most of us will have to start a new fire in the wood stove if you have one !


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A lot of things you can prep around like wood stoves and making sure the fire doesn't go out through the night by getting out of bed quick before it's freezing. Growing spices and stocking what will actually last a long time like a few pairs of jeans and extra pairs of heavy boots. Lots of things will be hard to come by and missed though. No way around it I'd say. I've got a feeling some day in the future I'm going to drooling over the thought of a fresh, New York style pizza with saugage, onion and mushrooms.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## paparoger (Dec 18, 2012)

Growing foods sometimes sounds easy, but if we do not have the necessary seed for spices and other foods before a big disaster happens, we will be misfortunate. We would have to possess the right kinds of non-hybrid seed too, that produce plants from which seeds can be used for the following year... and these are the kinds of things we need to be educated on. 

Also I would like to comment on wood stoves. They need to the single-wall stoves that radiate heat without the need of a fan that requires electricity.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One other thing I will miss will be chillin out. Won't be much of that soon.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Coffee, hot showers, the internet, refrigeration.....just electricity in general.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a short list...Victoria Secret models, Blue Moon beer, and Corvettes. Short and sweet.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll miss the chocolate cover raisins and peanuts (no not M&Ms). I'm stocking on the chocolate covered raisins as much as I can, but I just can't keep up because they are so darn good.


----------



## paparoger (Dec 18, 2012)

I failed to mention in my earlier comments another luxury I will miss - and it sounds like a dumb thing, but ... toilet paper. With no means of even being able to buy regular paper, then I guess we will resort to using leaves. Does that seem like fun?

And there are so many other little things we take for granted like tooth paste/brushes, deodorant. Of course deodorant would not be needed for actual survival, but it is an item that makes life more enjoyable. Ever been around those who don't use it?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There's a lot to be missed, that's for sure.


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

I think music, and most definitely hot showers..


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I first thought it would be a good ale......
But then I realized, an angel has a better stimulant.....naturally....
or super-naturally, if you will.

So I guess the only thing I would miss, not being mortal any longer,
would be streaking through my quiet, low-populated neighborhood.....
in one of my three favorite thongs.......pink, lime green, and leopard print.
[Leopard print is only for special occasion.]


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Randywag said:


> I think music, and most definitely hot showers..


Naw, you won't miss music. They'll be lots of camp fire sing a longs to fill that need.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Clean women.

-Anthony


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

duck dynasty


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Ill miss my cell phone,tv and feeling safe.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

The gym!! lol


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

The ease of far travel, I think is what I'll miss most. I have family from 10 to 2000 miles away. When SHTF, and gas isn't available, the thought of walking 2 weeks or so to see my family on the other side of the continent doesn't seem plausible. Maybe I should move more in the middle? lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

time for bed


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Read Chinese food tastes like ass.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

AC and a hot shower. Other than that I think I would be too busy to worry about the other stuff.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea def will be missed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Every time I read this thread I put on a pot of good coffee....
I can make a shower did it in the Army
I can make hot water but no way coffee will ever grow here


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

As much as I hate to say it, because I was totally against them for the longest time, I will miss my smart phone the most. I use the thing while shopping, to look up reviews before buying items I'm unfamiliar with. At work, where I run a local delivery route, I can pull over, look up where my next stop is on the maps, and drive straight to it (being lost in a tractor trailer is NO FUN!). Away from work, I use it with the fire department to locate unfamiliar addresses, and, have an app to identify hazardous chemicals in case of a spill. One of my favorite apps, has been google sky, it has helped me to learn the stars and constellations, and night time navigation.

I know, when SHTF, smart phones will probably be useless, which is okay. I still know how to navigate using paper maps, compass, and the stars, I have a printed copy of the ERG guidebook, and probably won't be doing any shopping.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

...............


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

nadja said:


> One of the things I think most of us will really miss. It comes to mind on these really cold mornings. And that is , just after waking up, turning up the thermostat on the Heater's ! Instead , most of us will have to start a new fire in the wood stove if you have one !


We've heated with an indoor woodburner for 20 years now. I got a job at a place that gave employees free firewood generated from cutting railroad ties to length before treating them. Being decidedly un-wealthy at the time it was a really good break for us. Now we've learned how well it really works so we keep using it. (Still on the un-wealthy side but not as bad as back then.) :grin:
Once you learn how to load your stove and bank a fire properly you'd be amazed at how well it heats. The drawback is the coating of fine ash that gets on stuff no matter how tight your system is. Hope to build an outdoor system this summer.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I will miss the endless supply of optimisim and optimist in the government.
I will miss watching the video's of fat women beeting each other up while waiting in line for there free housing vouture, only to be robbed from the baby daddy as they walk back to get on the CATA bus.
I will miss Nancy Pelosi and the wanna be fringe, accusing the self sufficient of being (radicals, terrorist, intollerant, judgmental, Etc Etc)
I will miss hearing about people spending 1200 to 1500 dollars trying to have surgery on a twelve year old dog to extenuate it's life, when they wont help pay for there kids school lunches, and defending there actions by saying the dog/animal is a faithfull member of the family.

Oh wait, these are all of the things that I await.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL!

The only thing that comes to mind is the A/C in the humid filled summers here in Arkansas. But who knows where we will be when the time comes, if I had my way, I'd go NORTH...far far north. I'm for sure a happier camper when I'm not sweaty...lol


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

fuzzee
This may be one of your long lost reletives
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-DpCSCX3Zk...1k/OK1mjw9J3_E/s1600/cheetos-girl-in-bath.jpg


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> fuzzee
> This may be one of your long lost reletives
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-DpCSCX3Zk...1k/OK1mjw9J3_E/s1600/cheetos-girl-in-bath.jpg


I do believe that would be Fuzzee heaven! :mrgreen:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

chocolate. I keep a large stash in my cold storage. Your invited pre TEOTWAWTI but its a bring your own gig.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> LOL!
> 
> The only thing that comes to mind is the A/C in the humid filled summers here in Arkansas. But who knows where we will be when the time comes, if I had my way, I'd go NORTH...far far north. I'm for sure a happier camper when I'm not sweaty...lol


Move to NW Arkansas. It is a lot cooler up here in the hills but it gets really cold in the winters.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> fuzzee
> This may be one of your long lost reletives
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-DpCSCX3Zk...1k/OK1mjw9J3_E/s1600/cheetos-girl-in-bath.jpg


Holy crap it's cousin Samimina. I haven't seen her since the Cheetos drought of 98. Thanks.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

C5GUY said:


> Move to NW Arkansas. It is a lot cooler up here in the hills but it gets really cold in the winters.


Ha, I've spent some time up there, not really flat where I reside, I'm in the foothills of the Ouachita's. But you're right, it does get alot cooler there at night than down here. The NW part of the state has to be by far the most beautiful area in Arkansas.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Brings back some old memories of craving real coffee, bread and milk that wasn't reconstituted. Now I'd add a cold Bud and/or a good Margarita.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Coffee and a good stogey. that will truly be a dark day...


----------



## txpossum (Feb 11, 2013)

Carp614 said:


> Coffee and a good stogey. that will truly be a dark day...


Can't agree more. One of my friends owns the local cigar store, though, so I may have an "in" on getting a supply . .


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

well honestly... chatting with you fellers, well not all of you but most of you. Lion, Tinman and I'm gonna miss you most of all Scarecrow.


punch (now with half the sugar, but twice as sweet!)


----------



## Viking396 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I know I'll miss Cheetos, coffee for damn sure, toilet paper, air conditioning, the microwave, Ravioli's, the washing machine and probably hot showers too.
> I think they'll be a way around some like the hot shower and turning someone else into a washing machine (har har), but I don't think anyone's going to make more Cheetos.
> 
> :-|
> ...


I come late to this thread but I know I won't miss coffee because some how some way I will have it stockpiled! :grin:


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I missed this good thread as well.Other than heat and a/c,I think i'd miss a good smoke and vodka.I don't drink that often,but sure like it when I do and I have some stocked,but if teotwawki happens,i don't have enough,lol.


----------



## Pepper77 (Feb 11, 2013)

My daughter son in law and my new grandbaby live in new jersey , if they werent safe well it would just about kill me , and then I would get a little ornery and mean .
coffee would be high on my list 
lone star beer 
fishing with my best friend 
getting on a plane to see a new place 
A/C I live in south west TEXAS 
eating mexican food from the restanrant off exit 661 and IH 10
watching girls in tank tops


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok I'll bite
I'd miss sitting on my sofa in the morning with my wife, looking out our picture window on the south pasture. There is usually deer, an occasional fox or coyote, geese on the pond dam. Sipping coffee and talking about the day before and the trivial things we are doing today. 

Yep that's it.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Any one say porn yet?  bhahaha


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mudder.Mitch said:


> Any one say porn yet?  bhahaha


Crap no way to "not like" a post.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

I will miss just being able to talk about what i would miss during a SHTF world, while still sitting in mah comfy, air conditioned room.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha, In Montana "air conditioned" means "open the window bitch"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I will miss gas station hot dogs. A cylindrical tube of meat-like substance, a stale bun and the distinct chemical flavor of the condiments.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Huummm, Mine are:

Watching Walking Dead on TV with the misses
Jack Daniels at the swipe of a Credit Card
Buying guns and ammo in bulk/period
Ease of communtication. WWW, Cell, exc
Lights at the flick of a switch
Hospitals, incase something happened to my weeone
Sushi
and (Insert drum role) Long hot steamy showers at the turn of a knob


----------



## stonewolf (Mar 22, 2013)

i got coffee packed in drums sealed with nitrogen so i set there no tv any ways so im goon no conputer so ... probably this and my cell phone lol and my semi ... shes my home lol ... i wonder if i can build an under ground garage for it ...


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I gotta add toothpaste if I don't get enough stockpiled...for some reason I have this dreaded fear of being without...lol


----------



## unknownsld (Mar 19, 2013)

Hot chicks who are actually clean and don't smell nasty as h**l. Yep, will definitely miss that


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I'll miss passing other humans with little concern about whether or not they want to bash my head in and take what's on me.


----------



## Waterboy (Mar 26, 2013)

water is life for you and your family bottle water will go fast drill your own well its easy and quick 1 or 2 days total and you have water the stores will be out ....................Drillcat.com the preppers waterwell protable drilling rig store.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

pain meds! If I survive the SHTF, im gonna be in massive pain all the time.


Doc


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The biggest thing I will miss at the end of the world as I know it would be the world as I knew it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Csi-tech that about says it all.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I will miss being warm, well fed, and clean.
What I will miss most will be feeling safe.

No matter how well you prepare you will never understand until you have run on adrenyline and instinct for a prolonged period until the exhaustion sets in. Then you will miss feeling safe, warm, well fed and clean.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I will miss Sour Brite Gummy Worms and feeling safe and stressless. Wait. I'm stressed now. Well, feeling safe. And carbination/pop. I'm addicted. The 'net.

Oh, Thanks Waterboy for the info. Do you sell these systems?...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I will miss making fun of all of the silly bastards wearing the goofy sunglasses that look like bug shields.









I will also miss Guinness, Zelda, and the cheddar peppers you can get at the drive through... 
Don't hate, at least I can admit I sometimes enjoy being a lazy bastard once in a while.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I will miss all the things we take for granted each day --- electricity, lights, runs to the store, whatever we want available to us,--
the list goes on


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BRING ON DOOMSDAY I say! Look at this survival group partying and whooping it up at 3:08 after a plague has wiped out nearly everybody on earth!
Sure there's no electricity, but they've got paraffin lamps, candles and an acoustic gee-tar, and don't need electricity!
They've taken over a deserted country mansion, grow their own crops, brew their own booze and are sitting pretty and seem almost glad the old polluted over-populated rat-racing world has gone..


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I will miss everything about my before "TSHTF" life. I will adjust and find happiness, but it won't be easy.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I think that we will miss just resting with nothing particular to do. That, above all, earmarks our era over most if human history.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Am I the only one willing to admit he will miss free porn? LOL


----------



## BrightStars (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll miss the Electric Daisy Carnival, reggae concerts, and Disneyland in October

:'(


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still number 1 on my list coffee. No way to store enough and now way on earth to grow it here I have done the research.
The next list we need is things we will not miss


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The next list we need is things we will not miss


Democrats


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Daily hot showers.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Coffee, _ANYTHING_ with an internal combustion engine.

But............ Nobody a fan of toilet paper here huh?  Gonna miss me some toilet paper!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Democrats


 Yea they will starve waiting on a hand out


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Coffee, _ANYTHING_ with an internal combustion engine.
> 
> But............ Nobody a fan of toilet paper here huh?  Gonna miss me some toilet paper!


 I can make paper it maybe rough but we can do that.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 24, 2013)

Mayo.. I put it on everything..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Bills and debt. Oh wait, no I won't.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BigTex said:


> Mayo.. I put it on everything..


Egg whites and oil you have Mayo easy to make.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

BigTex said:


> Mayo.. I put it on everything..


ya but mayo has a shelf life of about 250 years, almost half that of the hostess twinkly. you will be fine


----------



## tatguy (Aug 24, 2013)

ill miss my car and star trek (yeh ok big treky fan) lol other than that im good got my preps can do without most things luxury is what it is a bonus i bin on both sides of the scales rich and poor so i know you can live on pennies thats were i got my couponing from lol i should post a pic of my storage rooms lol basements full just got a walking space i even got a tin stash under the kitchen cubards were the kick plates are there awsome and most people wouldnt even look


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll miss having so much to smile about, regular sleep, long hot baths and I'll really miss all the liberals who don't make it....wait - not sure about that last one.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Things I won't miss. Since the power will be out, I won't miss hearing and seeing Obummer and his sycophants blabbing on TV and radio.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you turn the tv off or get rid of your cable or satellite dish service you won't have to listen to it now. I did that a few years ago and find I have a lot more time and money to do what I need (want) to do.


----------



## stihlhead82 (Sep 20, 2013)

Coffee and a hot shower


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You Guys.....Ima miss you guys..and gals..being able to share and learn, and laugh, and feel accepted, knowing we are all strangers with a common interest...I need an adult beverage...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I need a hot redhead and a cold shower... 

Wait - I can do without the cold shower

Oh, I really don't need the redhead either - My wife is a redhead................

I've got everything a man could need!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I have said many times Coffee, Hot showers I can fix, learned that in the Army.
I will miss my bikes they will go into under ground storage, worst case if it goes on to long stripped for parts.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

What i will miss.. a very happy wife... what i will miss.. The days i didn't have to worry about shooting someone to go to my garden to harvest food ..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I know I'll miss Cheetos, coffee for damn sure, toilet paper, air conditioning, the microwave, Ravioli's, the washing machine and probably hot showers too.
> I think they'll be a way around some like the hot shower and turning someone else into a washing machine (har har), but I don't think anyone's going to make more Cheetos.
> 
> :-|
> ...


I gave up potato chips, pop, (colas for you canooks) and other similar junk food a few years ago as I couldn't control my weight with them.

However when it comes to coffee I am sticking my sword in the sand.

Wholesale green coffee. Great prices: 50+ varieties. Ships next day

Get some green coffee, easily store it for years, learn to roast it in a cast iron pan. And then serve.... ahhh

Currently I have 100lbs of green coffee beans in storage, I only use about 3 lbs a month so I should be good for about 3 years but I'll call it 2 as I will probably end up hosting a lot of functions as the "community coordinator" rallying the local defense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheezits and Hershey bars.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wont miss rachel Maddow and chris mathers


----------

